
E. W. Dijkstra Archive: A parable - colinprince
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD05xx/EWD594.html
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion from four months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5139370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5139370)

